# JLabel - Ausrichten von Text



## vogella (4. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Statuszeile über ein JLabel. Hier würde ich gerne einen String linksbündig haben und einen weiteren rechtsbündig. Aus der API sehe ich nicht wie das gehen soll, da ein JLabel anscheinend den Text nur in eine Richtung ausrichten kann.

Weiß jemand wie man den einen String linksbündig und den anderen rechtsbündig ausrichten kann?

Viele Grüße, Lars

Anbei das nicht korrekte Coding:


```
public void setStatusText(String s){
		statusLine.setForeground(Color.RED);
		statusLine.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.RIGHT);
		if (s.length() == 0) {
			statusLine.setText("Status");
		}
		else {
			// "Status" should be left aligned 
			statusLine.setText("Status " + s);
		};
	}
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Feb 2007)

```
statusLine.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.RIGHT);
```


----------



## dieta (4. Feb 2007)

Ich würde mal sagen: Nimm zwei JLabels, die du dann beide nebeneinander auf ein Panel legst.
Der Text im linken richtest du linksbündig und der Text im Rechten rechtsbündig aus.


----------



## vogella (4. Feb 2007)

Hallo L-ectron-X,

ich glaube Du hattest die Frage nicht wirklich gelesen.... :noe: Dennoch danke für den Versuch zu helfen.

Hallo dieta,

danke, hört sich gut an. 

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

